# Re-Homing ... Parrots



## mrsgrumpy (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Guys

I am in the market for a Parrot, either an African Grey or Cockatoo, I have a cage ready and waiting. I am looking into rather rehoming than purchasing a chicklet!
I would rather do it this way than any other, cos I know you guys love your pets :2thumb:

Hayley


----------



## Kiwibird (Mar 27, 2014)

I applaud you for looking into a rehome over a baby! I would suggest looking into avian shelters and rescues in your area. That will be your *best* bet to find a parrot in need of a good home We adopted out blue front amazon through a rescue, and with a little work on his behavior, you couldn't ask for a better bird Best of luck in your search.


----------



## mojocyber (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re Parrot*

I have a 1yr old African Grey, and have also fostered parrots until they have found their permanent home. It can be very rewarding.

There are plenty of parrots that need re-homing or even fostering. You could also join a few parrot forums, many of the rescues have their own forums.
The following are just a few parrot rescue (re-homing, adoption, fostering).

www.[B]parrot[/B]-*rescue*.org.uk/*Parrots*/*Bird*line*ParrotRehoming
*
www.safehaven*parrot*refuge.co.uk/

www.africangrey*parrot*centre.co.uk

*parrotrescue*uk.com

Please keep in mind that parrots are not easy pets, they can bite, dive bomb, chew furniture, and be very unpredictable!....
A parrot is not a pet to be left in a cage for long hours with no social contact.
A parrot needs a lot of stimulation and contact. It does not matter whether you take on a baby or an adult, they can still be unpredictable, and they can change their moods with each month/year.
But if you are prepared to take on a parrot and give it the stimulation and care it needs, you can have a very close bond (just don't forget that they can live for up to 60 years and larger parrots can live over 100 years, and it is often like living with a 2yr old child, with the same cuddles, tantrums, good behaviour and bad behavour!)
They cannot be tamed like a cat or dog and can bite, sometimes causing serious injuries.


----------

